# Euro Mounts Turning Yellow.. What Now?



## blown_n_on_fire

I did 3 DIY Euro Mounts this season and the first one was about 3 months ago. I simmered in dawn dish soap and water until the all meat was removed and the skull was clean. I then bleached them with 40% Peroxide and powdered hair bleach from a beauty store.

The skull I did first is now turning a yellowish color in places. I assume this is from not getting them degresed good enough...

Is there anything that I can go back and redo to fix these skulls and then bleach them again??

Also what can I do in the future to prevent the yellowing effect? I have heard that adding ammonia to my mixture while simmering will help.. is this true??


----------



## kevinsulikowski

*degrease*

degrease again and re whiten most guys use a hot aqaurium heater and a bucket of water with dawn it can take a few weeks to degrease


----------



## Idaho Bison

ammonia is a degreaser but you will have to soak it for much longer than your simmer. I prefer dawm ymself but will use acetone(no heat) followed by a heated dawn soak once I don't see any spots when dry. PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Mikie Day

one of mine is getting yellow after about 3 years...I plan on just mixing up the whiting powder with 40% pyroxcide and running a thin coat on it ..should do the trick


----------



## M.Magis

Mikie Day said:


> one of mine is getting yellow after about 3 years...I plan on just mixing up the whiting powder with 40% pyroxcide and running a thin coat on it ..should do the trick


Not if it's grease it won't.


----------



## JC07Rhino

what i would do is re boil it for awhile and try scraping that stuff off. i don't know what you do when you bleach it with 40% peroxide, but after i apply the peroxide, i let it sit on the roof in the sun for 3-5 days until it is very very white and everything is dried up. if you didn't do that the first time try it this next time, might work?


----------



## M.Magis

Boiling a greasy skull only sets the grease in worse. If that is indeed what's causing it to yellow, a degrease soak is the only hope.


----------



## Mikie Day

I boiled mine in sal soda which degreased it..no slim on the skull when i used the chemical to whiten it...so it took it 3 years to start to yellow wouldnt grease made it start yellowing much earlier


----------



## M.Magis

Sal soda doesn't degrease anything, it simply makes removing the meat easier. Deer skulls aren't terribly greasy, so it is possible that it just took a while. It could be somthing else too, but I'm betting a soak will help.


----------



## blown_n_on_fire

*Degreasing..*

I guess I am going to try giving them a degrease soak... what do you guys recomend for this... Just any degreaser or a certain brand or kind? Should I dilute it with water??


----------



## BigDoggDarren

I use clear dawn and ammonia heated to about 115, changing the water daily at first - then every few days as needed. every skull is different


----------



## jhanson01

I agree with bigdogg...That should do the trick.


----------



## buzzard3333

i have heard that once it dries. You can mix up some elmores glue and hot water. the mix ratio is a small spray bottle 1/4 glue then fill with water.once it dries it will be white. is there any truth to that


----------



## skinsandfins

buzzard3333 said:


> i have heard that once it dries. You can mix up some elmores glue and hot water. the mix ratio is a small spray bottle 1/4 glue then fill with water.once it dries it will be white. is there any truth to that


I think it dries clear. i use that to attach sand and dirt to my bases.


----------



## buzzard3333

think you for your time to tell me that.i have done a few myself they are not yellow yet.


----------



## Eagle Custom

blown_n_on_fire said:


> I did 3 DIY Euro Mounts this season and the first one was about 3 months ago. I simmered in dawn dish soap and water until the all meat was removed and the skull was clean. I then bleached them with 40% Peroxide and powdered hair bleach from a beauty store.
> 
> The skull I did first is now turning a yellowish color in places. I assume this is from not getting them degresed good enough...
> 
> Is there anything that I can go back and redo to fix these skulls and then bleach them again??
> 
> Also what can I do in the future to prevent the yellowing effect? I have heard that adding ammonia to my mixture while simmering will help.. is this true??



If I am reading this right you used Dawn and water to remove the meat and then whitened if this is the case you skipped degeasing I know all the guys I have talked to simmer or beetle clean the skull to remove meat and then soak in dawn and water heated to 90-115 deg changing the water daily at first and less often untill no grease is seen on the water . then they whiten . Try soaking in heated water with dawn and then rewhiten.


----------



## scrub-buster

Does anyone use a sealer on the skulls when you are done. I use Deft, clear satin. It is supposed to keep them from turning yellow from age.


----------



## deertracker

scrub-buster said:


> Does anyone use a sealer on the skulls when you are done. I use Deft, clear satin. It is supposed to keep them from turning yellow from age.


Just starting my first euro, but from what I've read, the yellowing comes from grease left in/on the skull. Maybe you should degrease some more and then try whitening w/peroxide.


----------



## scrub-buster

deertracker said:


> Just starting my first euro, but from what I've read, the yellowing comes from grease left in/on the skull. Maybe you should degrease some more and then try whitening w/peroxide.


I don't have a problem with them turning yellow. I do degrease and whiten with peroxide. I just seal them when I am done.


----------



## affe22

scrub-buster said:


> I don't have a problem with them turning yellow. I do degrease and whiten with peroxide. I just seal them when I am done.


Sealing them is unnecessary if they are degreased properly and won't help if they aren't.


----------



## allforgb

kevinsulikowski said:


> *degrease*
> 
> degrease again and re whiten most guys use a hot aqaurium heater and a bucket of water with dawn it can take a few weeks to degrease


Came to say the same. I macerate mine (aquarium heater, water, and beer but protect the antlers with peelable silicone caulking), degrease for a looong time in dawn, and then hydrogen peroxide. They've looked great! The key is getting the grease out.


----------



## IClark

One of the big things people dont do, and I've watched it on you tube, is they don't change the water enough in the boiling process. I boil with dawn and baking soda. 4 hours max and mine have turned our just fine. 40% peroxide and hair powder stuff that I can't remember what it's called to whiten. Here's a few I did this year.


----------



## ZackW

Degrease and peroxide


----------

